# 2560x1440 auf 4K Bildschirm Qualität?



## FranktheTank23 (15. Oktober 2014)

*2560x1440 auf 4K Bildschirm Qualität?*

Hey,
meine Frage ist ob die Auflösung 2560x1440 auf einem 4K Bildschirm gut aussieht oder ob man das schon als ranzig einschätzen kann. Habe vor mir einen neuen Bildschirm zu kaufen weiß aber nicht ob WQHD oder UHD....weil ich möchte nicht dann in 2 jahren mir einen UHD kaufen weil WQHD dann schon wieder "alt" ist. Ebenfalls will ich nicht jetzt 800~ für eine Grafikkarte hinblättern...somit würde ich mir jetzt den Bildschirm kaufen und später dann die Grafikkarte dazu....nur die Frage ist ob WQHD auf einem UHD-Schirm schön ist und man den Unterschied zu FullHD sieht oder nicht.


----------



## Der-Feri (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 2560x1440 auf 4K Bildschirm Qualität?*

Schau mal in meinen Thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/357624-uhd-monitor-erstmal-mit-2560x1440-betreiben.html

Post #8 erklärt eigentlich alles


----------

